# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  cement prices at kirlews

## lanetop

anyone know the cost per bag?

----------


## BCBud

Here is link to article in todays Observer - price increase on cement next week.
http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/busin...rease_13272761

If you need cement now, you might want to contact Kirlews by phone to try and get some product at the current price.

----------


## mick

> anyone know the cost per bag?


850 + gct

----------


## SweetSue

I believe it is now 975 + GCT (according to my contact in Blue Ocean Hardware)

----------

